# Leak under tub



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Easier test. (though might cause some staining).

Fill up the tub, add food coloring.

If water seeps out, if its the food coloring, then its tub/drain related.

If it seeps out clear, then its water feed line related.

Dont go all kool aid red crazy. Just a little bit, and a white towel.You could also use whitening laundry detergent mix in the water, and use a UV light.


----------



## SprayFinish (Aug 16, 2015)

As an update on this issue, I went back today checked the pipes for leaks and they were all fine so I took out the drain since the guy wanted to replace it anyway and found that to be the problem. The seal was broken and no putty. Cracks have been filled and finished and I will be back tomorrow to install the new drain and overflow. Problem solved, 

Thank you for the help.


----------

